# The Flagship Killer - Oneplus



## aloodum (Apr 25, 2014)

Apologies in advance if a duplicate thread exists:

Of late the phone market has been abuzz with talks of a giant killer- a powerful device at economical price, with enough grunt to floor the flagship models of current day. Finally the specs and pricing  been revealed : A phone theoretically faster than the galaxy S5, but priced almost half- At 299$(ex tax) for a 16 Gig version and 50$ extra for 64 Gig version. Is it too good to be true? Well initials reports and test drives suggest it actually is. So should the is the Nexus 5 be scared? What about Note 3?

Here is the homepage :
*oneplus.net/

And here's a hands-on with the one :
*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2456853,00.asp

So what is the thinkdigit's junta's musings on the oneplus one?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

sure a flagship killer phone 

take that Samsung, HTC


----------



## aloodum (Apr 25, 2014)

Peter Lau is one interesting character. From ex vp of Oppo to the brain behind oneplus. Here's an old article from last year when oneplus was founded:
*www.theverge.com/2013/12/16/5217794/oppo-ex-vice-president-pete-lau-launches-oneplus

What is a good thinking point would be if suppose the Nexus 5 (16gig)  were to drop to say 250$ bracket, would the oneplus one still be a viable alternative ?


----------



## sksundram (Apr 25, 2014)

^yes, with better design, CyanogenMod support, far better camera as well as excellent battery life.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 25, 2014)

Man
If i can get the 16gb version even at 20k i'll be mad
If it would have officially launched in india then i would have smashed my phone


----------



## $hadow (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't think so it will be launching any time soon. Even the purchase is limited to invitation only. One can't simply buy it until he has invitation to buy it.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 25, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=evEiekq_Di8


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2014)

Just one simple problem, who'll give support?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

awan247 said:


> Is it can used in HTC mobiles?



No, its a different OEM.


----------



## nav18 (Apr 25, 2014)

awan247 said:


> Is it can used in HTC mobiles?



Are you asking about new CyanogenMod rom,yes.
If not.........What


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2014)

Oppo 7 is also a killer contender with better resolution & PPI

*en.oppo.com/products/find7/


----------



## aloodum (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ you would find similarities between the two....

Anyhow if any of you chums want to smash their new nexus 5 or say a iphone 5s to be eligible for a oneplus@ 1 $..here you go:

*oneplus.net/smash


The _*process*_   is their language is as below :

Want the One? Follow this 3 step process:
*1. Apply - Fill out the application form and send it in.*
*2. Stand Out - We'll choose 100 applicants to be our smashers.*
*3. Smash & Share - Share a video of your smash on YouTube and the OnePlus One will be yours!

Anyone?*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

If old phones were allowed to be smashed, I'll go for it l. Plenty of old dead phones lying in my house.


----------



## aloodum (Apr 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If old phones were allowed to be smashed, I'll go for it l. Plenty of old dead phones lying in my house.



Unfortunately no....their target are flagships of their competitors 
I had sooo sacrificed an old BB for the deed 

What is good is of the 100 people that will be selected, each one of the folks will be able to invite 3 other folks to buy the oneplus.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't think those who just bought a new phone from that list will smash it to buy a phone from a new company. They should have included nexus 4 and lg optimus g in that list too as they have included Samsung galaxy s3.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

Is it possible to register that list, buy a second hand warranty less S3 for 14-15k and get a new phone ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

^if you are in India, then no 

Oneplus One isn't available for India 

*www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/OnePlus-One-actually-kills-Nexus-5-with_20608.html


----------



## aloodum (Apr 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think those who just bought a new phone from that list will smash it to buy a phone from a new company. They should have included nexus 4 and lg optimus g in that list too as they have included Samsung galaxy s3.



Which reminds me that back in August 2013, Nexus 4 was available , albeit for a limited time, @ 199$ for the *Gb model and 249$ for the 16gig version. Google please pull off a stunt for the Nexus 5 as well


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

^ still not worth destroying a new nexus 5 to buy another new phone (still not available in India  )

read the ToS:



Spoiler



Terms and Conditions
*Contest Entry Dates*

Applications will be accepted from April 25th, 2014 to May 2nd, 2014.

*General Conditions*

Applicants may apply to break or damage their current phone. If selected and notified by the OnePlus team, the applicant will submit a video of themselves breaking their phone. If the video submission is deemed acceptable by the OnePlus team, based on the official guidelines, we will send the applicant a code to purchase the OnePlus One for $1.00, tax and extra charges not included.

*Who May Enter*

Applications are limited to persons above the age of 18 who are residents of the following countries: *Austria, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Italy, Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Taiwan, United Kingdom, United States.* Applicants must have a valid email address and mailing address within one of the countries listed above. Applicants may only apply once.

*Contest Entry*

To enter, please submit the form found on the main contest site. All submissions must be received by May 2nd, 2014.

*Successful Application Notification*

Applicants accepted to participate in the smash campaign will be notified by email on May 6th. Then, and only then, will applicants be eligible to receive a OnePlus purchase code after sending in a video. Applicants who smash their phone and submit a video without explicit acknowledgement of acceptance into the campaign will not receive a purchase code for the OnePlus One. OnePlus is not liable for any damage or injury incurred to the smasher, surrounding persons or any equipment used during the shooting of each smash video.

If accepted, the applicant will have four days to submit a video to the OnePlus team. If their video is not submitted in the required timeframe, their application will expire and a replacement applicant will be chosen to take their place.

*Video Submission Guidelines*

All submitted videos must be shot in one frame with no cutting or editing. The applicant must show that their phone does turn on and use the phone that was chosen by the applicant in their initial application. The phone must suffer significant and visible damage to qualify for the OnePlus One purchase code. The applicant must show evidence of the damage in the video following the smash.

OnePlus reserves the right to disqualify any video submission for any reason, in its sole and absolute discretion. OnePlus is not liable for any damage done to phones that are damaged in disqualified videos.

*Releases*

By entering in this contest, applicants agree to OnePlus' use of their first name, country of residence, submitted video and/or application materials for both online and offline direct marketing purposes.


----------



## aloodum (Apr 26, 2014)

tkin said:


> Just one simple problem, who'll give support?



Currently, Support will be sketchy as its a new start-up and they don't have any wholesales or distributors in their current sales plan. For now , you simply have to trust them and submit a ticket on their website 
Not a first of kind situation IMHO.
In-case, it actually clicks with the audience and the competition is too smug to react, they should step in to mass production and thene the essential after sales service. A a starter, I guess it will start in the 3 regional warehouse locations in US,East Asia and West Europe.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ still not worth destroying a new nexus 5 to buy another new phone (still not available in India  )



Exactly. Can you imagine the bragging rights this company will use ...."Folks are breaking iphone 5S for an oneplus one" 
For its initial list of 100 users, i can see either very rich folks or ardent supporters of the underdog .  I would rather be in the invitee list


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

> Exactly. Can you imagine the bragging rights this company will use ...."Folks are breaking iphone 5S for an oneplus one"
> For its initial list of 100 users, i can see either very rich folks or ardent supporters of the underdog . I would rather be in the invitee list



+1, also note that u get no warranty, its a pretty good phone but not for us...

PS: First tamatar pakoda and now aloodum... browsing TDF will make me hungry now


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 27, 2014)

No warranty doesnt matter for me
How can i get the phone matters!!
Getting the invite is the first step, then what to do next?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> No warranty doesnt matter for me
> How can i get the phone matters!!
> Getting the invite is the first step, then what to do next?



They also have a forum. Try asking there.


----------



## sksundram (Apr 29, 2014)

Oppo owns Oneplus 
*www.gogi.in/oneplus-owned-by-oppo.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Oppo owns Oneplus
> *www.gogi.in/oneplus-owned-by-oppo.html



So, the chances of oneplus one coming to India have increased?


----------



## aloodum (May 1, 2014)

Well it seems general availability in the initial list of countries could be a near as June:

*www.cnet.com/news/oneplus-one-to-hit-general-availability-in-june-schedule-says/


----------



## Superayush (May 1, 2014)

Jab india mey aana hai na isse toh kyu videshi ladoo key khwab dekhna..


----------



## ritwick (May 2, 2014)

The specs are great. The developers are supporting it.
But there's a major problem :   This is the first phone built by the company and would it be reliable ? And imagine if the phone breaks down due to software or hardware glitch/fault, then who will provide support ??  

No i don't trust a chinese phone and neither should you.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 2, 2014)

^^ lol
Oppo owns 1+ and oppo is super reliable
And developers like me who want the phone don't care about warranty or getting bricked cuz i will root it as soon as i get it and bricking is part of development

software glitch will be fixed by cyanogenmod and there wont be hardware problem cuz it can't give faulty hardware after such a international hype


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 2, 2014)

they should have made a 5" inch version...


----------



## aloodum (May 3, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> they should have made a 5" inch version...



why?? IMHO once you cross 4/4.5 in, you as it is  compromise operation with one hand..

- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> Jab india mey aana hai na isse toh kyu videshi ladoo key khwab dekhna..


Lolz..No ..initially maybe not. But once it gets good response it will surely expand.But then they have to counter the negative image of chinese origin phones

- - - Updated - - -



ritwick said:


> The specs are great. The developers are supporting it.
> But there's a major problem :   This is the first phone built by the company and would it be reliable ? And imagine if the phone breaks down due to software or hardware glitch/fault, then who will provide support ??
> 
> No i don't trust a chinese phone and neither should you.



Though i can fathom your fears over a new release, the last line is not appropriate. Micromax phones, till recently..read feb 2014, used to come from a chinese supplier only.

have you had a look at the team @ Oneplus?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 3, 2014)

aloodum said:


> why?? IMHO once you cross 4/4.5 in, you as it is  compromise operation with one hand.



I don't find any compromise in one-hand usability while using phones like Xperia L, Moto G, Xperia SP, Xperia ZR etc etc. Their body sizes are pretty similar despite display size varying from 4.3" to 4.6" . --*If i can pull down the notification bar with my thumb , without needing to shift the phone(considerably) across my palm*--- i consider it OK and a non-compromise. I think 9 out of 10 mobile phone users measure the one-hand usability factor based on this .

For some Black American dudes, 5.5" may be the limit. For me, 4.7" is a limit. For this OnePlus One phone, i'm okay with it if its at 5", a compromise i am willing to take.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 7, 2014)

^^racist lol


----------



## Dr. House (May 7, 2014)

How to get this phone in India? I desperately want a 64GB 350$ (21k INR) model of this phone.


----------



## Superayush (May 8, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> How to get this phone in India? I desperately want a 64GB 350$ (21k INR) model of this phone.



Some cousin outside india?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 8, 2014)

They never reply to FB posts,messages!

idk what's in their mind!


----------

